# My eyesight must be going.



## 1966fastbacks (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-stingray-As-Is/202417550604?hash=item2f2106b50c:g:EgUAAOSwuFtbTWeV


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 28, 2018)

Aaaaah, seller is in Scottsdale. That explains everything.

If look real close at that guy up in the tree, you'll see he is on the bike doing a wheelie.  lmfao


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 28, 2018)

1966fastbacks said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-stingray-As-Is/202417550604?hash=item2f2106b50c:g:EgUAAOSwuFtbTWeV



Just click the buy it now and cross your fingers!!


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Aug 28, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Just click the buy it now and cross your fingers!!



That is a smokin deal on a light post because it even has one of those dog poop collection stations.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 28, 2018)

Abducted by aliens just as picture was snapped ? I hear the old bike hobby is becoming big on planet X.


----------

